# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  Anyone Want To Play Later?

## ally4821

I just got TF2 since it went F2P, I was wondering if anyone wanted to play later tonight when I'm done with soccer practice. As long as you don't mind playing with a noob, I usually learn games fast. Just post here and we'll meet up later, probably in like 4-5 hours (8 CST).

----------


## Zoidberg

> I just got TF2 since it went F2P, I was wondering if anyone wanted to play later tonight when I'm done with football practice. As long as you don't mind playing with a noob, I usually learn games fast. Just post here and we'll meet up later, probably in like 4-5 hours (8 CST).


Fixed.
filler

----------

